# Zombie Survival



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

After seeing the show Zombie Preppers on the Discovery Channel (I was really bored) I realized just how much zombie preparedness includes aspects of all different types of prepping. If you are prepared for the zombie apocalypse, you are truly prepared for almost anything. If you can't convince others about this road to preparedness, would the zombie road be easier??

Please submit all comments and questions on the above statements and questions and i will respond as soon as possible.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

Zombie is what I call all the mindless sheep out there that don't prep and believe every word from the gov they are the ones that will be knocking down our doors looking for food so if someone can understand the analogy they may finally get it


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The CDC website advises to prepare for zombies.

CDC's response on zombie preparedness


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Unfortunately a lot of "zombie preppers" are buying airsoft guns and plastic helmets instead of taking preparedness seriously. 3 cases of Coke, some weed and 12 bags of Doritos are not going to result in long term survival. But it will be a nice treat for the prepper that finds it after the previous owner is decapitated with a machete.

Anything that gets people thinking about preparedness is a good thing. But at some point fantasy has to give way to reality.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree Sentry18,how many people do you know that just blows the whole thing off?I know some people that are "suppose" to be smart and still stick their heads in the sand.With all that said some of the younger people have NOT a small clue of anything except what THEY want TODAY!!!! Some of the older ones just say Oh well whatever.I just say don't come crying to me when it does happen,because it WILL happen.Maybe not today or tommorrow but it's coming and sooner than Any of us want!!!!! Zombies beware we know you are out there!!!!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I believe the same can be said of almost anything. Preparing for nuclear war, preparing for pandemic, preparing for economic collapse, preparing for zombies. In all cases, food, water, defense, shelter, medical supplies.

If I had to guess, I'd say 90%+ of the events that could happen are all prepared for with the same 90% of equipment, supplies and skills. Those remaining 10 percent are the unlikely or really expensive options. For example, assuming you survive a nuclear war, some radiation detection equipment might be useful but other than a nuclear war or nuclear accident, there is little use for it and it's not cheap. Focus on the other 90% and when that's satisifed worry about the rest.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I think alot of people start prepping this way..

No, really, hear me out.

It sparks interest in guns and being somwhat prepared.
then one thing leads to another
Another gun, more ammo and suddenly the realizatuon that w/o food and water thats not all that useful.

And then to p[prepping and then to realizing zombies arent the real threat


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I started because i saw how moronic the sheeple/zombies were getting about our POS. Took a good clear look at myself and my capabilities for survival. Wasnt pleased at all. A year later im just beginning to realise just what its gonna take for us to make it.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey culex, maybe you should write your own zombie survival guide and it could be sold from the prepared society store! with you listed as the author, obviously


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I started reading How to Survive a Zombie apocalypse, its got non zombie survival ideas that are interesting. That and World War Z both have great zombie ideas


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

WTF? This isn't a zombie site? What else is there? Government will save us from everything else. Some girl at work was telling me about being prepared for zombies. This happened a while after I started thinking about Homesteading and then we lost power for a week. Yep, that quick.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I just finished John Ringo's New book (he's a favorite author of SF of mine) "E-Arc" on Zombies and he has a very plausible and well reasoned way something could happen and his characters preps make sense. Its could read if your into the Ereader. Not out in print yet. Its called "Under a Graveyard sky" call me a old fuddy duddy SF nut but I always have had sweet tooth for the Zombie stuff.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i just finished reading " the disaster diaries" by sam sheridan.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Just prep for a plague that is spread by direct contact and social collapse.zombies covered.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually know a guy who I see at the gun range a lot that I believe is really prepping for a zombie apocalypse. He sold off several of his centerfire rifles and handguns to purchase 3 match grade bull-barreled Ruger 10/22's with suppressors and a couple 22 handguns with suppressors. He said this way he could sit on a rooftop or in a tree and pick off zombies all day long without getting the hoard get riled up. I thought he was kidding until he showed me the rifles. They were all camo with a lime green Z painted on the stock. He also has several machetes and other blades that he brings to the range and chops up watermelon and stuff with. While I think he may be on the far side of mentally sound, I would take him in my group before I would take one of these wine tasting coffee drinking hipsters running around occupying stuff.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> I started reading How to Survive a Zombie apocalypse, its got non zombie survival ideas that are interesting. That and World War Z both have great zombie ideas


I'm a big fan of Max Brooks myself.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I actually know a guy who I see at the gun range a lot that I believe is really prepping for a zombie apocalypse. He sold off several of his centerfire rifles and handguns to purchase 3 match grade bull-barreled Ruger 10/22's with suppressors and a couple 22 handguns with suppressors. He said this way he could sit on a rooftop or in a tree and pick off zombies all day long without getting the hoard get riled up. I thought he was kidding until he showed me the rifles. They were all camo with a lime green Z painted on the stock. He also has several machetes and other blades that he brings to the range and chops up watermelon and stuff with. While I think he may be on the far side of mentally sound, I would take him in my group before I would take one of these wine tasting coffee drinking hipsters running around occupying stuff.


Both the hipster and the zombie dude would likely kill you. (So dont take in either!) The hipster would make you shoot yourself and the zombie dude would put dress you up in a gimp suit and ride you thru the horde until you both go down. It's just a matter how you want to go out. haven't you seen the zombie movies? The cop always gets it in the end as a show of loyalty to serving and protecting. He usually sacrifices himself for the pessimist that finally found a reason to live. Oh the genre of Italian zombie films ...you gotta love them.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

biobacon said:


> WTF? This isn't a zombie site? What else is there? Government will save us from everything else. Some girl at work was telling me about being prepared for zombies. This happened a while after I started thinking about Homesteading and then we lost power for a week. Yep, that quick.


Zombies are a good ice breaker without tipping your hand. You can joke about a zombie apocalypse and then see if the other party plays along or not... possibly indicating you found a fell prepper.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> I'm a big fan of Max Brooks myself.


His books actually give you prepper ideas that you don't see in most other Prepper books. Like the stupid mistakes people made in trying to out run zombies.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Just remember zombies don't move so good in the cold, according to world war z, everybody head north!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> Just remember zombies don't move so good in the cold, according to world war z, everybody head north!


not much food up north....


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Well the head north thing isn't 100% thought out but in the event of actual zombies I'd say we've for other s*** to worry about!


----------

